# New tank just arrived



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

My new tank has just arrived,it is a 4x2x2 rimless made by http://www.poseidons-palace.co.uk/,unfortunately i couldn't afford at this time to go for the starfire glass so i am making do with normal float glass.This will be my first planted tank after a few years hiatus away from aquariums.It sits on a home-made stand,to house the 2 eheim 2260 filters.
So as i have been away for awhile i need to ask loads of questions and find out hell of a lot more before i set it up and running.


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

oops forgot to post some pics.sorry about the quality,i no nothing about cameras.


----------



## LondonDragon (9 Mar 2011)

Nice  did you make the light stand yourself?


----------



## greenjar (9 Mar 2011)

its a promising looking start .....be sure to keep us updated on your progress and let us know your intentions

Jason


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

Yes i did,its made from colorail from B an Q,its 19mm comes in differant colours and you can get corners of the same stuff making it very easy to put together.


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

Will turn it into a journal when i get the rest of the stuff i need,i am going for a low light low maintenance scape with pressurized co2,it will have wormcastings and tesco kitty litter as a substrate,with 2 of the 4 54w t5ho of the arcadia pendant about 12 inches above water level,which leads me to my first question,is that about right for the lighting level?


----------



## Tom (9 Mar 2011)

Lovely tank, nice dimensions. Nice front-to-back depth


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

got the vinyl background from ebay for £7 delivered,had just put it on when i took the pictures,thats why it looks marked it is drying.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (9 Mar 2011)

Nice size tank and lighting fixture. ADA style cabinet would give it even more contemporary sexy look 
Regarding lights 2 bulbs will be enough for low light tank. You can give plants a little more power by turning all 4 of them just for 2 or 3 hours.
Something like 2 hours 2 bulbs, then 2 hours 4 bulbs and then the rest 4-5 hours 2 bulbs again.


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

Thank you,that was exactly what i wanted to hear


----------



## faizal (9 Mar 2011)

Lovely tank & I really like your cabinet too. It looks really classy!!   Love to see how it takes shape once its fully planted.


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

regarding the stand i made it before i found the forum,and with hindsight i wish i had found the forum first,i would have then made it more contemporary,but will stick with it for now and see how it goes.


----------



## ghostsword (9 Mar 2011)

How is the quality? I may order some tanks from them, as I am looking to replace my tanks.


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

I am being totally honest here,i was a little bit more than worried because they were so cheap,and it took me a while to eventually bite the bullet and order,but i must say i am really impressed with the quality especially the sealant,no blobs anywhere and lovely and straight with exactly the same width as the glass which is 12mm.yes i am impressed and he kept me informed all way.yes i would order again from them.


regards


----------



## ghostsword (9 Mar 2011)

Thanks, I will contact them and order a couple of small ones, only need optiwhite on the front anyway. 

Thanks again.


----------



## strat100 (9 Mar 2011)

It took 3 weeks from first email to arriving at my doorstep.

regards


----------



## faizal (13 Mar 2011)

Hi,..Strat. Those are really nice quality pictures that you've posted. Did you use image shack to upload them directly as you did here? I am trying to upload my pictures but can't seem to do it. Any suggestions please?


----------



## strat100 (13 Mar 2011)

Hi
I used photobucket havnt tried image shack.just copy and paste the the link under the photo in photobucket,easy.


----------



## faizal (13 Mar 2011)

Thank you Strat !! That's was a quick reply !!!


----------

